# Thai Visa - for more than 30 days but not a year - best options?



## jonnietraveler (Oct 7, 2014)

Hey Folks -

First, I really REALLY tried reading as many posts as possible to get my question answered before posting it as there are so many visa questions you all must be sick of them by now ... but here goes:

I'm an American digital nomad leaving Dubai (already have flight booked) to Bangkok (July 2) ... I want to stay for longer than 30 days - but have no need to go for the full schmorgasbord of a year or whatever. Just looking NOT to get pigeonholed into the 30 days and "time to go!" stuff. So perhaps, say 60-90 days (maybe 6 months like the UK does for us yanks.) Right now I'm in the middle of the online evisa setup and stopped and "saved" at my accommodation info (I have yet to get my airbnb -will do so soon and need this to finish) ...but aside from that, I'm wary of a couple of things:

They asked where in my country (the US) I want my application "from" ...so I had to pick D.C, NY, Chicago or L.A. (I picked NY in an "eenie-meanie-miney" bit of logic.) This alone has me worried because I'm not there (again, in Dubai right now) and am concerned this means something like I have to pick up my visa FROM that location (aye aye aye.) Next, they're asking intended date of departure. Well, I'd like to put 6 months but don't want this entire thing to get derailed ...and there's no suggestions as to what to put (and 30 days makes no sense because i can get that without having to apply, simply by having my American passport) ...so what does one put without jeopardizing the whole process? 

Thanks to all in advance for any suggestions or best practices!

Best,

Jonnie


----------

